# A New Trick... Finally!



## mydogmolly (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow! You are genius to even think of using a certain word. My dog does the SAME THING but more frequently with my husband because he is his play buddy. It drives my husband nuts haha. We will have to try and teach our dog this. Congrats on the success!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Being that I am a female and getting older....I have to get up a LOT at night! lol

The dogs would jump up to follow, which would wake up my husband because they are often pushed up against his heat projecting body (why are men so warm?). 

I started using a hand signal, the one most people use for stay..just kind of a flat hand held up and moved a few inches downward. This I used when I would "be right back". 

They seem to get it now. I get up, their little heads pop up and look at me, I give the hand signal, and they go back to sleep. 

No words are spoken because of sleeping hubby. 

It IS nice to have a way to stop that jump up behavior! lol


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh my YES we need this what a great utility cue! Sulo bolts up the moment he senses any faint intention of mine to stand up!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's hilarious CB! I must try that too. I sometimes have the opposite, where Maddy stares at me intently and I tell her, "use your words!" I wonder what on earth she wants, but have come to the conclusion that she would like to be entertained. She is probably projecting her thoughts telepathically, "A showtune or a simple dance number would be nice if you don't mind, oh and with some treats flung about at the end."


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly has learned that if I DON"T say anything(if I leave the room) I'm not going anywhere.............she waits for the "Wanna go?" as she can see me from anywhere in my tiny Apt! BUT if she hears the sink water running in the bathroom she makes an 'appearance' to see if I'm putting in my dentures...which is a clue to her that we are going somewhere LOL! She's better at catching my body language........hahaha!!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been telling grace where I am to go since she was a puppy. "daddy going to, the greenhouse, the post box, the shed, to pee and to poo!" She accompanies me when she feels like it unless I ask her to do so. The shed id boring and she is not allowed inside. So she rarely goes there with me. At one time I had not been to the "bathroom" without company for months. Now I can often do so.
Eric


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go Tonka! Smart guy!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> BUT if she hears the sink water running in the bathroom she makes an 'appearance'


Haha! That's Tonka too. The jingle of my belt buckle tells him I'm changing into my jeans to go into town. Pretty soon he appears in the doorway... looking to see what's happening. 

But all my observations plus all the comments reminds me how much Poodles will learn without any training. All by themselves they kind of 'fit themselves into' a pattern of behaviour around the house. I swear he even knows the music that closes the 8:00 news and signals the time for our morning walk.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When I put my house coat on at night the girls jump and carry on as they know I am in for the evening. When I get dressed in the moring they watch me, and they follow me to the door, and stare. I says ok, you can go they are excited, or I say no you stay the walk back to their bed and get in together


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just recently I asked Timi "what do you have in your mouth?" And she put it down for me to see! I said OK you can have it, and she picked it up and walked away with it. 
She knows I am going out when she sees me fixing my hair, but she has yet to accept when I tell her that she can't go, I always find her sitting in my bag by the front door ?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean, it just happened. 
Good for Tonka!! Smart boy!

Zoe does this cute new thing. Usually she goes out for last time before we go to bed. I am usually watching TV in family room before going up to bedroom.
Zoe usually sits on the couch and watches with us, sometimes she is one room away.
I noticed my TV makes this shutting off sound and when I press to turn off no matter where Zoe is she sprints to the door knowing it is time to go out. lol


----------

